
Apply HN: Voices – Making groups and individuals more influential in government - johncbogil
Voices - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;TryVoices.com - iOS + Android - Free<p>Voices is a tool that we made to make it easier for you to call your elected representatives. Was inspired by the SOPA protests in 2012. It uses your GPS location to show you who your representatives are and then gives you their email &#x2F; twitter &#x2F; phone number.<p>The longterm goal is to let people subscribe to advocacy groups that they care about, like the EFF, and receive calls to action from the advocacy groups. Users will be able to set notification settings so they don&#x27;t get spammed.<p>Used it myself a few times during the FBI vs Apple battle and we are currently exploring partnerships with advocacy groups in NYC. Would love to hear what you guys think. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;TryVoices.com
======
brudgers
A great idea. Curious about the business model.

------
Gi0rgi0s
Great app! Very easy to use. Identifies and allows me to call & email my
congressman / senators / state legislators the second I open up the app.

It even gives directions on what to say. Simple.

------
joevorbs
Awesome app. Great tool to help get more individual get involved in the
political process especially when they know exactly who to reach out to.

